# DIY Broadhead target



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

bagged fine sand


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

He's right.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

not DIY ... but check out blob targets


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

knew a guy that build a box about 4' square with about a 12" piece on the bottom of the front and no top. He put sand in it as well and hung his target from the front of the box. The only thing I didnt like was the abrasivness of the sand on arrows.


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

okbow68 said:


> knew a guy that build a box about 4' square with about a 12" piece on the bottom of the front and no top. He put sand in it as well and hung his target from the front of the box. The only thing I didnt like was the abrasivness of the sand on arrows.


 X1 This is the answer to a BH target, a box with sand in it.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

I'm using styrofoam ice chest filled with pieces of styrofoam and foam in a can. Get a big thick one or three, used for shipping steaks or drugs, cut one up and add a can or two of foam to hold it together. Do NOT get foam on Anything you like.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

in our club broadhead shoots we shoot a cardboard target hung in front of a mound of dirt stops your arrow but may hit a clump (rock or stump parts) just sift through a pile of dirt and pack it shoot all year just watch angle shot so you hit your mound...cheap and easy


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

At www.chicagobowhunters.com we built berms of screen filtered earth. The soil was poured into burlap bags and stacked to form the berm. Then we planted grass on them to keep them together as the burlap decayed. Long term they are maintenance free. Flat cardboard targets in front if you need a profile to shoot. 

Of course they are not portable. With a low profile, it may be possible to make one that can be mowed, which would help it to blend in to your yard. A self-sustaining/healing portable BH target doesn't seem possible currently.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I use free carpet samples (about 12" x 18") from a local carpet store. Once used they are usually glad to give them away as it saves them the trouble of disposal. I punched a couple of 1/2" holes in each of the two top corners & threaded a dowel through each hole to keep them together. You can hang them or simply rest them on something; they'll stand up on their own. Set up as many layers as appropriate for your bow. I recall getting a penetration of 18(?) layers with the BHs. They work well, but I found it easier to remove the BH before removing the arrow.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Take those targets you would toss in December and hit them with foam sealant. I pick up a can each spring, stick the nozzel into each hole and give it a shot. When that side is filled, flip it over on som plastic and do the other side. Then place plastic on that side, a flat board the size of the target, and a lot of weight. After 24 hours you can remove the weight and plastic, but don't shoot it yet or your arrows will be covered with goo. Wait 3 days then shoot away. For $4, you just saved your target. I have done my yellow jacket many times, must be 8 years old now and I practice with FP's into a bag and a fixed blade BH's into the yellow jacket almost daily from may - November (Wisconsin). I might break down and get a new Yellow Jacket this year, only because it has started to come apart in layers and don't know if I want to glue it back together or not.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Neat Ches. Though I'm surprised you've gotten so many years out of the face of a Yellow Jacket used for BHs.

I've got a Yellow Jacket but it is my outdoor FP target at this time. I've got a Cabelas foam target for BHs. I just shoot BHs a few times to 'merge groups' of FPs and BHs, and then keep shooting FPs for practice. 

I shoot a bag full of old clothes in my basement. Can't leave it out in the weather at all.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Steak box on left with a muzzy. 
2 drug boxes foamed together on right with a Slick Trick. 
Penetration was further than normal because I hit close to the center, doesn't happen often.


----------



## cobowhunter1 (Feb 23, 2010)

i also use spray can foam to fill and repair my block target works great!


----------



## johnf (Dec 20, 2008)

Blob. Mine has gone 2 years so far and I'm not even close to passing through it.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

which kind of foam in the can do u use???????


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like the foam is Great Stuff Foam. they make multiple one for different purposes, but the cheaper one is gaps and cracks is less then 4 bucks, but they also have large gap filler.
I use the gaps an cracks for my foam cooler target. 1 can per target like the coolers above so anything larger then those buy 2 cans. 

Check it out: http://greatstuff.dow.com/


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

I followed Ches' directions above on a 3D target - except I wrapped it in cling wrap instead of using weight.

Wrapped in cling wrap - poked a few holes and sparyed away - wrapped again. Put as much weight on it as I could with the curves etc.
Let it sit and dry for a few weeks (was still cool in the garage) 

Worked great. Put my 3D back into service. I'll be doing this again.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

A box of sand. Never wears out does not damage arrows. Will be as good next year as it was this year. (Assuming you keep the cat out of it) If you have to buy all the wood then it may cost more than 80.00 but it never wears out. The down side is that it isn't very portable.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

The great stuff foam in a can also does wonders for repairing soft spots in your bag targets for field tips!. I have repaired two Morrell Super Duper bag targets, and my morrell broadhead target using this foam and wrapping with plastic wrap until it cures.


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

I will try the foam idea out on my blob... Sounds like it should work well


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Roto till some dirt to fairly fine granuels. Take a 2'x2' box and pack the dirt tight. Tape the box shut and draw a target with a magic marker. When you shoot, the dirt will work the same as when one misses a deer. When we pull the arrow, since the dirt is granulated, the box will clean the dirt off the broadhead. When you wear out the box, save the dirt for another box.
Now that you saved $100 on a broadhead target, get ya some other gear from Third Hand Archery.


----------



## Richard1996 (Dec 20, 2011)

like the others said great stuff foam works wonders just did my targets for the 4th time Saturday and still stops 315 fps arrows cant beat fixing your 50-100 dollar target for 5 bucks


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Richard1996 said:


> like the others said great stuff foam works wonders just did my targets for the 4th time Saturday and still stops 315 fps arrows cant beat fixing your 50-100 dollar target for 5 bucks


To repair foam targets, it is best If you use the foam from 3 d country it is more expensive but will out last the original target.


----------



## Richard1996 (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't used it on anything but bag targets but I shoot about 400 arrows a week while I'm off for the summer but it last In my bag targets for about 6 months plan on getting a blob soon and getting some of the skins and making my own lifetime target also


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I like my blob - working on 3rd season with 24X24X8. I just use it to bh tune. I tote it around strapped on a radio flyer red wagon. Good for a laugh and it saves carrying the 80# target.

I'd like to find out where to buy the clay that is used on some expensive bh targets. That stuff looks like the ultimate target. Abuse it; squish it back together; repeat.


----------



## Richard1996 (Dec 20, 2011)

skynight said:


> I like my blob - working on 3rd season with 24X24X8. I just use it to bh tune. I tote it around strapped on a radio flyer red wagon. Good for a laugh and it saves carrying the 80# target.
> 
> I'd like to find out where to buy the clay that is used on some expensive bh targets. That stuff looks like the ultimate target. Abuse it; squish it back together; repeat.



Hows is the arrow pull I have been told good or bad just want to mainly shoot field points and some broad heads but I don't want to spend half the time pulling arrows from my new blob


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Richard1996 said:


> Hows is the arrow pull I have been told good or bad just want to mainly shoot field points and some broad heads but I don't want to spend half the time pulling arrows from my new blob


richard the blob is a pretty good broadhead target I think the Reinhart 18-1 is pretty good also. The money you save with the DIY target skins you can spend on the Reinhart. Its about $100.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The blob is denser than a 3d target. It pulls hard with fp, but they only penetrate 4 inches or so. I never use an arrow puller except on the blob. Bh pull pretty easy. It would be way down my list as a fp target.

I went looking for the clay target but the website is gone. Found the patent though. I'd like to buy some of that clay.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

skynight: I totaly agree the blob is tough to pull arrows. The reinhart is much easier to pull b h and is only about $100. The Rag Bag is the easiest to pull fieldpoints when filled with rags and last the longest for $25.


----------



## Richard1996 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ya that's why I was Afraid of with field points and a blob might get a rag bag becouse I don't think I can get enough old cloths to do a range target with the skins


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Richard Don't be skared. You can find old clothes at yard sales, garage sales. St. Vinvent de Paul, motels have used towels sheets etc same with jails and hospitals, uniform rental companies. All of these are good places to aquire old clothes cheap.


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

I made a BH target today out of a 18x18 cardboard box filled with grocery bags that we have been saving(we recycle so I have been saving awhile). I put a board and a big rock on top of the box to compress it down tight. The more bags you stuff in the box the better the arrows stop and they pull out very easy. Best thing about it is if the box face tears up, put the bags in another box. They are great for checking to see if your BH's are flying true with the field tips. Total cost for me $0!


----------

